# Copy and paste develop setting to multiple images



## dmward

The copy setting and paste to multiple selected images in Develop module does not work for me. It will copy the settings to the first image in the selected group but not the second and subsequent. I can't remember it ever working.
What mysterious setting don't I have ticked?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Jim Wilde

Make your edits to an image, copy the settings, then select the images you want to paste the settings to, *then turn on AutoSync*, then paste settings.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Paste never works on multiple images if you are in a single image view. That is to protect you from pasting something onto hundreds of images by mistake, because you didn’t realise you had them all selected. So either use Auto Sync as Jim suggested, or do this in grid view in the Library module.


----------



## dmward

Copy and Paste seem to only be available in the Develop Module and that doesn't include an option for grid view.
Using the Sync button accomplishes the same result. i.e. changing the selected settings, so that's what I'll use going forward.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

dmward said:


> Copy and Paste seem to only be available in the Develop Module and that doesn't include an option for grid view.
> Using the Sync button accomplishes the same result. i.e. changing the selected settings, so that's what I'll use going forward.


Nope, it’s available in the grid as well. Menu ‘Photo - Develop Settings’.


----------

